# Sarah McLachlan ASPCA commerical



## IslandMutts

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8EYocy_DN60&mode=related&search=

Very effective commerical. It makes me bawl my eyes out every time I see it. I just want to save them all!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

I am going to be completely honest about this... every time this commercial comes on I have to change the channel. The first time I saw it, I cried so horribly and felt terrible that I do not have the money to contribute to animals that need it. It comes on about a hundred times when I'm watching Animal Planet at night, or CNN at night, so I am constantly changing channels. It just really upsets me, because I cannot give them money, they are obviously going for that effect because they play it over and over again.
One of these days I'll be able to.


----------



## Inga

It is a lovely commercial. Imagine a world where more people used their star power for something good. Imagine had Michael Vick used his money to save animals rather then hurt them. Imagine if more of them preached spay/neuter instead of committing crimes against animals and Humanity. It is hard to watch knowing there is little we can do. We all can make a difference no matter how small it is, it helps. There are many ways to help also, it does not have to be money. Maybe donating a bag of food or old blankets, towels. Volunteering, maybe just making phone calls for your area shelter. There is simply so much that can be done. I have seen this commercial in the past but it is lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lorina

I have an almost Pavlovian reaction so that just hearing the song from the commerical gets me choked up. The little one-eyed dog makes me melt. And the kittens. Oh, the kittens. 

I love dogs, but homeless and neglected cats really tug at my heartstrings. It's probably from working for the local shelter and knowing such a large percentage of the cats won't make it. 

Sally Struthers commercials never had that kind of effect on me.


----------



## IslandMutts

Yes, kudos to Sarah McLachlan for using her fame to do something good. And I totally agree with you Lorina... Sally Struthers never motivated me to do anything, but this commercial made me call in and donate (once I stopped crying).

It came on again last night while my boyfriend was upstairs getting a drink... he came back down and I'm crying - he asks me what's wrong and i tell him "It's that ASPCA commercial again" *sniffle* He just laughs at me now...

What does it for me is seeing those poor scared looking dogs... Like they've never experienced love in their lives...

Oh man i'm tearing up again


----------



## Renoman

I've always loved this song. Since hearing the song associated with the ASPCA commercial, I can't listen to it without bawling like a baby.


----------



## zettarose

I am a bawling mess now. Thank you for that.
I have not seen this commercial, until now. 
I love Sarah MacLachlan, I love this song. It has new meaning to me now.


----------



## Lorina

As great as this commercial is, I do want to point out that unless you live in the NYC area, donations are best given to your local rescue groups and shelters. 

The ASPCA is a great organization. But they're *not* a parent organization for all SPCAs. They're one of thousands and thousands of shelters that need our help. They just have a bigger advertising budget than most.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

I'm assuming that another thread specifically referencing this commercial v. the Sally Struthers ones was started largely in response to this thread.

The Sarah McLachlan commercial makes me cry. The Sally Struthers and other Save the Starving Children in Africa commercials don't. I posted elsewhere about the fact that the blatant religious tactic of the Africa commercials tends to not only not work for me, but in fact irritates me enough to change the channel because I'm in a tizzy (not because I am crying and don't want to see the poor animals anymore). 

But beyond that, I think we can all agree that this particular Sarah McLachlan commercial is very effective because it is very well-made and perfectly accomplishes its advertising goal. It uses an emotional, very sad song and shows photos of adorable dogs and cats (and puppies and kittens) who are not having fun, but laying around looking rather miserable, with the implication that all of these adorable animals might be euthanized if we don't get off our butts and help! Of course hearing that song on the radio makes people want to cry--it's a ridiculously sad song, and it made me cry even before I ever saw that commercial.

I just want to reiterate that I don't have any problem with people seeing this commercial and wanting to get up and donate to help animals. Also, that the starving children commercials don't affect you in the same way is normal and does not make anyone a bad person. The ASPCA commercial is extremely effective advertising, and I personally think that maybe the starving children commercials should take a lesson from the ASPCA's work and model some of their own commercials similarly.


----------



## SammyDog

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XSPXgFggOek

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sq2jY1fn-B4

I prefer this one, lol. Makes me chuckle


----------



## IslandMutts

FriendsOfZoe said:


> I'm assuming that another thread specifically referencing this commercial v. the Sally Struthers ones was started largely in response to this thread.
> 
> The Sarah McLachlan commercial makes me cry. The Sally Struthers and other Save the Starving Children in Africa commercials don't. I posted elsewhere about the fact that the blatant religious tactic of the Africa commercials tends to not only not work for me, but in fact irritates me enough to change the channel because I'm in a tizzy (not because I am crying and don't want to see the poor animals anymore).
> 
> But beyond that, I think we can all agree that this particular Sarah McLachlan commercial is very effective because it is very well-made and perfectly accomplishes its advertising goal. It uses an emotional, very sad song and shows photos of adorable dogs and cats (and puppies and kittens) who are not having fun, but laying around looking rather miserable, with the implication that all of these adorable animals might be euthanized if we don't get off our butts and help! Of course hearing that song on the radio makes people want to cry--it's a ridiculously sad song, and it made me cry even before I ever saw that commercial.
> 
> I just want to reiterate that I don't have any problem with people seeing this commercial and wanting to get up and donate to help animals. Also, that the starving children commercials don't affect you in the same way is normal and does not make anyone a bad person. The ASPCA commercial is extremely effective advertising, and I personally think that maybe the starving children commercials should take a lesson from the ASPCA's work and model some of their own commercials similarly.


I just caught the other thread that referenced this one and I was about to post in defense of myself, but you said it all so well here 

Bottom line - I don't necessarily like dogs more than children, but the commercial in support of saving the dogs is much more effective, that's all.


----------



## the-tenth

IslandMutts said:


> I just caught the other thread that referenced this one and I was about to post in defense of myself, but you said it all so well here
> 
> Bottom line - I don't necessarily like dogs more than children, but the commercial in support of saving the dogs is much more effective, that's all.


And if you would have read the OP on the other thread, then you would have known that you didn't have to defend yourself. That entire thread was about people caring more about animals than other people.


----------



## IslandMutts

the-tenth said:


> And if you would have read the OP on the other thread, then you would have known that you didn't have to defend yourself. That entire thread was about people caring more about animals than other people.


I *did* read the OP. That's what made me feel defensive! I felt singled out since you sort of quoted me, took it out of context, and then said it was "sad". I didn't get thru the whole thread yet, but I certainly read the first post.


----------



## the-tenth

Well I'm sorry if you felt singled out. I don't know how else to say that it wasn't about a particular person, or a particular thread, other than saying "this is not about a particular thread or a particular person". It was about a way of thinking. And I referred to a bare minimum of 3 posts.


----------



## ritabooker

_One of these days I'll be able to._ by chul31...Yes, you will be able to.
But don't feel bad about it now. You are taking care of your own dog, and I think we sometimes forget to give ourselves enough credit for that.


----------



## Occy

was it me or were there a whole lot of one eyed animals in that ad?

I dont subscribe to bleeding heart tactics - they do the same thing for you to donate to starving kids in africa

i will give to a shelter close to me, because it is close to me, i like its work and i am cleaning up a part of my immediate world

before you jump down my throat - i have run german shepherd rescue in australia for the past few years - I dont expect everyone to help me - but i would expect that gsd people would think of me, and indeed they do and so animals lives are saved


----------



## catlady

whenever i hear this song, each time I feel tears rolling down my cheeks..It is the eyes of the shelter animals , also the beauty of her voice..It just goes through my soul, she for sure sings from heart and soul...

Also. please If you donate , try to find shelters around you..So many volunteers putting their every effort any means to try to save animals going into city ponds..They do not get any financial help except donations coming from people around the area..whenever I see one of them closing and animals being turned down to other shelters it bleeds my heart...Please look around, it is not always the money, you can be volunteer too as part time worker...So please also help the ones who is really having hard time..specially sanctuaries...

I also wanted to let you know, one special lady from NY State, turned her own her farm into a rehab center, she was a nurse, and decided years ago many handicapped animals are being put into sleep, and she quit her job, and decided to open her farm for handicapped animals, to make sure they have the best of everything..now she has 200 handicapped animals living happily no cages except birds, even we got 2 handicapped cats about to be put into sleep because they could not find home..Now they are happily living and even got much bigger...and April 28 Tuesday they will be on Oprah if u like to watch.. theri site is www.angelsgate.org

I am happy to be here and see all kind hearted people here. Just now coomercial came up again..snifffffffff....


----------



## gizmobaby

My boyfriend can't watch the video, because it makes him really upset. Especially with all the sad, longing faces and there's really not much that we can do. I don't like to watch the video either, but part of me feels hopeful that someone out there is so touched, that they'll actually _do_ something about it. I don't have much money right now, but whenever I get the chance to make a difference (donate a few here and there -- food, cash, whatever), I always make sure I do so.


----------



## Must Love Mutts

My entire family gets so annoyed when I start yelling, "Change it! Change it!" everytime it comes on. I've never made it the entire way through. It's so sad. I already know those animals exist, but watching that ad and seeing thier little faces is just too much. It upsets me that I don't have the money to donate to ASPCA. I asked for a membership for Christmas, but didn't get one.


----------



## Pegasus

If Im not mistaken, I think I joined the ASPCA for $15. you will then start to get lots of stuff in the mail about donating, but that is ok. you also get emails about ways to email congress to make a difference in animal anti-cruelty issues, which I do.

I also balled at this commercial, and I am not affected near as much at the save the children, one.org, ect stuff.....AND Im a doctor..how horrible is that? It is what it is...I would have been a vet if I could have actually handled it...


----------



## ACampbell

Pegasus said:


> If Im not mistaken, I think I joined the ASPCA for $15. you will then start to get lots of stuff in the mail about donating, but that is ok. you also get emails about ways to email congress to make a difference in animal anti-cruelty issues, which I do.
> 
> I also balled at this commercial, and I am not affected near as much at the save the children, one.org, ect stuff.....AND Im a doctor..how horrible is that? It is what it is...I would have been a vet if I could have actually handled it...



I like the commercial...I've seen it a million + times...
I guess it strikes more of a chord with me because it raises awareness of what someone can do thats local to them. The Feed the children commercials and such don't do that for me...mainly because they always show children from Africa or other poor countries...when we have children that starve to death and are in need of medical care here in the US. I'm not trying to be heartless, but when your own country has poverty stricken children that you don't hear about like you do the ones from foreign countries...well, I'd rather donate a bit closer to home. Ok now I'll probably get blasted for that, but oh well, it's the truth.


----------



## RBark

RespectNature said:


> Why can’t people just leave animals to live in peace in the wild and stop this insane cruelty of owning them, breeding them and trying to turn them into perpetual children.
> 
> Animals deserve our respect and are not intended to be our slaves. Sarah M is leading a campaign that perpetuates the idea that we have the right to own animals and ruin their lives with our unwittingly cruel practices of using them for our own comfort or pleasure.
> 
> Animal slavery needs to be abolished. Think about it. The slave owners of the past use all the same arguments you are going to use to justify your ownership of animals.


How dare you tread upon my holy ground! As the savior to all animals, they have a divine obligation to me, as my slaves, for all time! Begone, heathen, before I have my hordes of Doberman slaves hunt you down and rend you apart!


----------



## Labsnothers

It should be illegal to present emotion jerking commercials and then use very little of the money to relieve the problems used to have the heart strings untie the purse strings. From what I have seen, the ASPCA is little better than the HSUS.

Pick a local group you can see meeting animals needs and donate to them.


----------



## spotted nikes

Love the song but don't think it is very effective. When your viewing audience can't change the channel fast enough, it isn't effective. A more effective commercial would be one where it shows before/after photos of animals they helped.

But I donate locally when I want to help animals here and immediately. HSUS and ASPCA spend most money on fundraising/salaries and lobbying to get legislation passed.


----------



## winniec777

spotted nikes said:


> Love the song but don't think it is very effective. When your viewing audience can't change the channel fast enough, it isn't effective. A more effective commercial would be one where it shows before/after photos of animals they helped.


Bingo! I can't bear any of the ads that attempt to shame me into donating with images of abused and sad looking animals. I know the holiday season is a huge fund-raising period for non-profits, but there were so many ads like this on the air this year it was ridiculous.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

The other commercial where they play another song of hers kills me. The minute the bully dog starts shaking is when I start crying. I don't even realize I am crying. The line of the song "Kiss me gently in the morning for the night has been unkind" kills me.


----------



## BooLette

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The other commercial where they play another song of hers kills me. The minute the bully dog starts shaking is when I start crying. I don't even realize I am crying. The line of the song "Kiss me gently in the morning for the night has been unkind" kills me.


Ditto! My husband covers my eyes when that comes on because it makes me want to go to the shelter right now and save another one.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

BooLette said:


> Ditto! My husband covers my eyes when that comes on because it makes me want to go to the shelter right now and save another one.


One of them have a small, scruffy looking dog in horrible shape being petted by one of the officers and it makes me immediately open PetFinder.


----------



## Xeph

Am I like, the only person NOT affected by this commercial? I of course recognize the plight of animals, but I also recognize the commercial for what it is...something that is supposed to tug at the heart strings to GUILT you into donating.

Maybe I have a heart of stone, but I've never cried, never felt sad, and certainly never felt "OMG MUST DONATE NAO!!!!". To be fair, I don't feel that way about the "Starving children in Africa" commercials either...or the "Hope for Haiti" ones currently going.

We have enough problems here, I don't need to worry about saving the rest of the world (and maybe if America would stop trying to save everybody else and take care of their own first for a change we wouldn't have such a huge deficit).


----------



## TGFD

I'm a guy, but I have no problem admitting that those ASPCA commercials make me bawl. They come on at work sometimes (on MTVU) and I have to like hum to myself so that I don't hear SM's song or else I would definitely tear up.

I've donated around $10 twice to the ASPCA, but I think the most amount of help can be done is at your local Animal Shelter. I'm a broke college student, but I try to get out to the Animal Shelter for an hour every day to let at least one dog out for a walk and then of course to spoil them with love and attention, something they so very much deserve. I wish more people volunteered there. Because while I have time to walk, pet, and spoil with love one dog per day, there are still 13+ other dogs there that need love too.

I plan on getting an apartment that allows pets when I start classes again in the fall and I will adopt a dog from the animal shelter, no doubt in my mind. Animal shelters are absolutely the best place to adopt a pet. The poor poor animals appreciate everything you do for them.

Seriously, though, I totally understand that people don't have much money to donate...me too. But if you want to help, there are ways. I would contact my local animal shelter, because I'm sure they need volunteers. Just because you can't help all the dogs out there, doesn't mean you can't help any. Sheltered animals are the most sweet and loving animals. My parents adopted our beautiful Labbe, Sasha, from a second chance for pets animal shelter. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## BrittanyG

Xeph said:


> Am I like, the only person NOT affected by this commercial? I of course recognize the plight of animals, but I also recognize the commercial for what it is...something that is supposed to tug at the heart strings to GUILT you into donating.
> 
> Maybe I have a heart of stone, but I've never cried, never felt sad, and certainly never felt "OMG MUST DONATE NAO!!!!". To be fair, I don't feel that way about the "Starving children in Africa" commercials either...or the "Hope for Haiti" ones currently going.
> 
> We have enough problems here, I don't need to worry about saving the rest of the world (and maybe if America would stop trying to save everybody else and take care of their own first for a change we wouldn't have such a huge deficit).



I actually envy you. I don't think you're heartless, just logical.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I'M heartless, but just not with dogs. There is a hilarious chapter in a David Sedaris book about how there are those of us who can only REALLY feel empathy if there is dog involved, and how he was watching a commercial with a woman stuck in a hurricane on her roof and he thought "I hope there isn't a little cocker spaniel in there!"


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc

Xeph said:


> Am I like, the only person NOT affected by this commercial? I of course recognize the plight of animals, but I also recognize the commercial for what it is...something that is supposed to tug at the heart strings to GUILT you into donating.
> 
> Maybe I have a heart of stone, but I've never cried, never felt sad, and certainly never felt "OMG MUST DONATE NAO!!!!". To be fair, I don't feel that way about the "Starving children in Africa" commercials either...or the "Hope for Haiti" ones currently going.
> 
> We have enough problems here, I don't need to worry about saving the rest of the world (*and maybe if America would stop trying to save everybody else and take care of their own first for a change we wouldn't have such a huge deficit*).


The song is what gets me. It always has. Music reaches deep within my soul and touches me more than anything. I don't even particularly like the song though and I don't think it's amazing and all that.

I don't feel the need to donate to causes that have the funds to advertise on TV quite honestly... especially for those that aren't even in our country or better yet in my state.


----------



## Xeph

> Music reaches deep within my soul and touches me more than anything.


Me too ^_^ That's why I'm a composer/arranger.

I have to say people, if you really want to have some beautiful music tug at you, listen to the song playing for Disney Nature's new movie, Oceans.


----------



## Robrowe

I am one of those who has to change the channel. Too emotional!
I support the ASPCA but it wasnt because of this commercial and honestly I dont like the heartstring tactics to solicit money. Where I come from its no different than panhandling. The very graphic nature of this commercial forced me into a conversation that no one should ever have with an 8 year old. Here we are watching dogs 101 on NG and enjoying it immensely and my child went from happy to sad and actually had nightmares over it! 
He still asks questions about it. Not that Im trying to over shelter him but at 8 he is too young to understand.......so *NOT* 

They should instead show all the good things the ASPCA does and show happy healthy animals getting the attention and care they deserve.


----------



## ruckusluvr

Labsnothers said:


> It should be illegal to present emotion jerking commercials and then use very little of the money to relieve the problems used to have the heart strings untie the purse strings. From what I have seen, the ASPCA is little better than the HSUS.
> 
> Pick a local group you can see meeting animals needs and donate to them.


that is one thing that i DO agree with you on.


----------



## ruckusluvr

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'M heartless, but just not with dogs. There is a hilarious chapter in a David Sedaris book about how there are those of us who can only REALLY feel empathy if there is dog involved, and how he was watching a commercial with a woman stuck in a hurricane on her roof and he thought "I hope there isn't a little cocker spaniel in there!"


I do that all the time!!!!
Even on things like CSI. when i see that someone died
"I hope they dont have a lonely dog somewhere that needs food! who is taking care of the dog!"


----------



## Purley

So - what was the video? I went to the link on youtube and it said "video removed by user" - so now I don't know what it was and I don't have Animal Planet!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

ruckusluvr said:


> I do that all the time!!!!
> Even on things like CSI. when i see that someone died
> "I hope they dont have a lonely dog somewhere that needs food! who is taking care of the dog!"


I totally did it last night. My dad mentioned a old friend of his that he hasn't seen in years and how his wife passed away. I said "That's sad. Did she have a dog?"


----------



## StarfishSaving

I won't donate to the ASPCA any more than I would donate to HSUS or any other large scale, large budget group. While I appreciate that the ASPCA is at least a shelter without the political agenda of HSUS, I also understand that there are struggling, small scale animal facilities who are right HERE and need help right NOW.

Still, I did donate to Haiti, just as I donated for Katrina. The bottom line is that if there is a way I can help someone who is struggling, I don't care if there is a state line or even a country border or ocean between us. That's my prerogative. It doesn't mean I don't care about homeless people or starving children in my own country, and that doesn't belittle the contribution I've made. Helping people is helping people. Helping a good cause is worthy no matter the cause. I've been criticized for being an animal rescuer because that must mean I don't CARE about people who are suffering. Criticized for helping Haiti because I don't CARE about my countrymen who are living on the streets or who have lost family. I refuse to believe that any one issue, no matter how important, makes the rest less worthy.

I used to feel bad when I'd check out of a pet store and they'd ask "would you like to donate a dollar to rescue animals" and I said no. But I RESCUE animals. It's what my whole life is dedicated to. It was stupid to feel bad just because I said no in front of a line of people and a cashier who really doesn't care what I do. These groups that try to guilt me into giving money are the ones who deserve it the least, IMO.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

StarfishSaving said:


> I used to feel bad when I'd check out of a pet store and they'd ask "would you like to donate a dollar to rescue animals" and I said no. But I RESCUE animals. It's what my whole life is dedicated to. It was stupid to feel bad just because I said no in front of a line of people and a cashier who really doesn't care what I do. These groups that try to guilt me into giving money are the ones who deserve it the least, IMO.


Same. One cashier at PetCo really threw the gauntlet when I said no. He blatantly asked why I wouldn't donate ONE dollar for all the stuff I was buying to their charities and I tried to be polite about it, but he kept pressing. I explained that I like to donate DIRECTLY to a source, not a random charity through a corporation. It was the only time I got high and mighty about it, but I have fostered hundreds of dogs. All of my dogs are rescues from abuse and neglect. I buy food and supplies monthly for each rescue our dogs came from and the rescue we were fostering for but are not while I'm in school. I groom shelter dogs for free. I spend my spare time online looking for dogs that I can help, or taking our Elkhound out to track lost dogs. Short of buying an entire country and housing every stray and abused dog until they're adopted, I don't know what else I can do and I will not feel guilty about it.


----------



## StarfishSaving

If someone looks at me expectantly when they ask about donating a dollar, I say "see everything I'm buying here? That IS a donation." It's almost ALWAYS for the animals in my rescue or the animals I have adopted, and that's good enough for me


----------



## KBLover

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Same. One cashier at PetCo really threw the gauntlet when I said no. He blatantly asked why I wouldn't donate ONE dollar for all the stuff I was buying to their charities and I tried to be polite about it, but he kept pressing.


The only thing I would have said is "I would like to talk to your manager."

Otherwise, I wouldn't have even acknowledged him with an answer. It's not his business who or what I give, or don't give, my money to.

As far as donating - yeah, I'd rather just go to a shelter and hand them some cash or donate some items than give to a large organization. Sure, I can't help as many dogs (at least in theory), but it's what I prefer to do. 

The commerical doesn't do anything to me, per se. I hate to see the dogs/animals suffering, but it doesn't make me cry or what not. I'm closer to Xeph in reaction.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

KBLover said:


> The only thing I would have said is "I would like to talk to your manager."
> 
> Otherwise, I wouldn't have even acknowledged him with an answer. It's not his business who or what I give, or don't give, my money to.


 I know better, but I got straight up riled. I think he was going for a promotion or SOME benefit because he kept saying how much money he had raised so far. I was like "Do you want to compare it to how much money I've spent in the last four years on dogs that are NOT mine?"


----------



## KBLover

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I know better, but I got straight up riled. I think he was going for a promotion or SOME benefit because he kept saying how much money he had raised so far. I was like "Do you want to compare it to how much money I've spent in the last four years on dogs that are NOT mine?"



Heheh - yeah, that's a pretty "dangerous" thing to say when working at a pet store. Never know when you might run to a shelter volunteer or rescuer, or just people who give "dog gifts" or the like.

And is just low class - so yeah, he was asking for it


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

KBLover said:


> Heheh - yeah, that's a pretty "dangerous" thing to say when working at a pet store. Never know when you might run to a shelter volunteer or rescuer, or just people who give "dog gifts" or the like.
> 
> And is just low class - so yeah, he was asking for it


He definitely ruins going to that store for me. That is not the only bad experience I've had with him. It was an ongoing joke that I kept forgetting to change my number on my pet pals card, and one day he hit me with a slew of sexist jokes in regards to me not remembering it. Then I was in the store once and a woman was squealing over Jack, so I showed her some of the tricks he can do (like take a bow) and he came from behind the register with treats and tried to bully Jack in a bow (which he wouldn't do) and made a comment about my inability to train my dog, to which I stated "My dog is trained to listen to ME (I had Jack bow, then transfer to laying down) and you are not me." 

I feel like he's socially awkward, though, and trying really hard, so I.. feel bad for him? I'm weird.


----------

